# I need serious opinions on an online situation



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 23, 2015)

I just want some feedback from a mature community. This has gotten way out of hand.

So I'm from the Mario Kart Wii hacking community. We used to treasure powerful codes that aren't released to the public. I got ahold of one that only 2 other people had. I told a few people that I hadd the code, and of course they got jealous. So, one of the computer hackers from the MKW community put a remote admin tool in my computer so he could steal the code. Unfortunately, he did a LOT more than just that. He DDoS'd mariokartwii.com from my IP / name or whatever, and the admin threatened to call my ISP if I don't stop. I swear I didn't do shit. I think he stopped, because it's back online. That's just a minor thing. The guy who put the RAT in my PC was @KoopaHax35000vr. He leaked the code all over the internet under my name again. Everyone in the community hated me, and they still do today. I constantly got threatening emails and PMs. Examples of these included my IP, my house address, and deepweb links for hitmen. This is where everything started to get real... I was 12 or 13 back then and didn't know much about security (proxies, VPNs, etc) so my info was exposed. I started getting huge DDoS attacks... my dad lost his job because he needs the network and had projects stored on the network. The longest one lasted about 6 months. Obviously, by then, we got a new router and modem. I was more careful on that one. Once, about 6 months later, I was power cycling the working router and then I noticed my phone automatically connected to our other network. It worked again. So at this time we had 2 routers. The first one had on and off (D)DoS attacks. Then, somehow, the other one got exposed. It wasn't too long until that one started getting DDoS'd as well.

Considering my life was mostly MKW hacking, this hurt a lot. I was already depressed and suicidal from irl shit... as if that wasn't enough. I changed my name to Flare, hopefully fooling a couple people. It worked at first, I could go mto chats and see exactly what they were saying about me. Apparently there was even a 'community pot' where people could contribute money towards a hitman on me. Not sure if this is actually real or just a rumor. I decided I couldn't take it anymore. Long story short, it didn't work out and I'm still here.

And today I got a message and now they're going to DDoS me and turn everyone who isn't already against me, against me. I want to see what you guys think about this bullshit. MKW was literally my life... and now it's ruined because of something I didn't do.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 23, 2015)

What the fuck.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 23, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> something something Betaarchive.
> Seriously though, leave the fucking community.


It's like an addiction. I don't even play MKW much anymore but I still have a place for it. Idfk


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 23, 2015)

Did you learn any lessons? 

Bragging rights? Really? It sure caused you some problems.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It's like an addiction. I don't even play MKW much anymore but I still have a place for it. Idfk


want me to ddos the guy you linked above?


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 23, 2015)

Like all addictions, recovering is never the easy part


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 23, 2015)

this seems like things really got out of hand for you. I'd get the fuck away from everyone related to that, and probably get a new online identity altogether with no resemblance to your old one.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> (...) Everyone in the community hated me, and they still do today (...)  my dad lost his job because he needs the network and had projects stored on the network (...) I was already depressed and suicidal from irl shit



I'm not sure if I believe you due to the amount of shit thrown at once...

..but if all that is real and you still wants to go back to that community to this day, then you're a total idiot.



Just don't.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2015)

" Mario Kart Wii hacking community. We used to treasure powerful codes that aren't released to the public."

Well this is an odd one; you actually got me curious about Mario Kart hacking. Now this is not as great a feat as getting me curious about pokemon hacking but it is nothing to be sniffed at either.
Can I have an example of the effects of these powerful codes please. This sounds like it has the potential for a serious wind up, or was it more "can't be seen to ruin online further than it already is"?

As for the matter at hand it sounds like a case for the authorities if it is as you say.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 23, 2015)

If everyone hate you, then leak EVERYTHING you know and then recreate a new identity.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2015)

You should try telling their moms on them.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, given the way I have seen you act around here, I would not be surprised that some of this went down. I am sorry about your prediciment, but it seems that some of this is also unbelievable. You dad lost his job over a 6 month DDoS attack? And you didn't tell the authorities?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bragging has its price but really Mario Kart Wii? There are way better Mario Kart games than the Wii version.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Well, given the way I have seen you act around here, I would not be surprised that some of this went down. I am sorry about your prediciment, but it seems that some of this is also unbelievable. You dad lost his job over a 6 month DDoS attack? And you didn't tell the authorities?


Yeah, I don't act like an adult because I'm not one. And no.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kelton2 said:


> MK8 > MKWii


No its not... mkw is addictive and holds a spot in many people's hearts.



Hells Malice said:


> You should try telling their moms on them.


I need serious advice. This isn't a joke, so don't treat it like one



Amadren said:


> If everyone hate you, then leak EVERYTHING you know and then recreate a new identity.


As you can see, this effects my whole life, not just mkw.



Walker D said:


> I'm not sure if I believe you due to the amount of shit thrown at once...
> 
> ..but if all that is real and you still wants to go back to that community to this day, then you're a total idiot.
> 
> ...


It's real.

Idk how to say it. I have some close friends from there, and it's hard to leave completely. I'm not active publically, I only talk to people privately who I care about. It's been that way for a while now, and I still get DDoS'd and recieve threatening PMs. I'm working on finding more and screenshotting.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 23, 2015)

You are 15 years old damn it. When I was 15 years old I played with my friends in the park - you should do the same. 

Do normal things like a normal kid, don't lose yourself in a silly videogame. And tell your mom about this, she will help you out whatever bothers you.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 23, 2015)

They done goofed. You should backtrace them and report them to the cyberpolice. Consequences will never be the same.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Yeah, I don't act like an adult because I'm not one. And no.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> I need serious advice. This isn't a joke, so don't treat it like one
> .



It doesn't need a punchline to be hilarious.

it's also very serious. 40 years old or not, i'm sure they all live with their moms.


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jul 23, 2015)

This is the first time I have ever even heard the term deep web. This is some serious stuff right here. If you feel as though your life is being threatened, you may have to nip it in the bud and consult the authorities. As long as your hacking hasn't been explicitly against the law (probably not), you should be fine. This situation may be over your head now.


----------



## yusuo (Jul 23, 2015)

Some really adult like advice for you Dark Flare, this is trivial, I think you're exaggerating maybe a little but as Hells Malice points out, this is more than likely empty threats from people who live with their mommys who have a stick up their ass about unimportant things, trust me, if the hitmen don't take you out before you reach adult hood you'll see how petty this actually is

If your "close" friends actually mean something give them a fake facebook profile you create, see if the issues follow you there, if they do obviously your friends aren't as close as you think. And if it doesn't follow you then you still have a means of communication with them.

And most importantly leave the community what your saying is like saying I have a heroin problem i want to get off it but I like heroin too much I can't give it up. There is no middle ground on this one, if you want to get rid of your issues, quit, don't be a pussy


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 24, 2015)

yusuo said:


> If your "close" friends actually mean something give them a fake facebook profile you create, see if the issues follow you there, if they do obviously your friends aren't as close as you think. And if it doesn't follow you then you still have a means of communication with them.


this is a good idea, im gonna do it. thank you.


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

Really? Mario kart wii???? I would put that down as the worst mario kart by far. Generally speaking, boring track design and (ironically enough for this conversation) shit online. The tracks are so wide to accommodate the motion controls the courses lose all sense of excitement. Terrible game. 6.5/10

I think you should count your blessings that you were not alive when goldeneye 64 was the multiplayer rage. If you cheated in that multiplayer (Continually using odd job or screen watching) you'd get your ass handed to you right there on the couch.

But seriously (kind of),

What "hacks" were you into and what was so special about this "ultimate" hack that you had??


----------



## GameSystem (Jul 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how did he install a remote access tool on your computer? I'd like to know to see if there are any defenses against it and all the other stuff he did. I'm a nobody on the Internet, and nobody has any reason to be jealous of me for anything, but I'm really curious if there are any defenses against super hackers.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Out of curiosity, how did he install a remote access tool on your computer? I'd like to know to see if there are any defenses against it and all the other stuff he did. I'm a nobody on the Internet, and nobody has any reason to be jealous of me for anything, but I'm really curious if there are any defenses against super hackers.


If your computer savvy or have an office job where you can work from home, you might have Windows remote desktop enabled and if it's enabled and you have the targets IP its not _too _difficult to control their PC from yours.


----------



## master801 (Jul 26, 2015)

Move to another country and hope they don't find you.
Oh, and while you're at it, make a completely new online identity as if you were just introduced to it.

Or, you could just attack them back.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

master801 said:


> Or, you could just attack them back.


I could help.


----------



## GameSystem (Jul 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> If your computer savvy or have an office job where you can work from home, you might have Windows remote desktop enabled and if it's enabled and you have the targets IP its not _too _difficult to control their PC from yours.


I just found out that remote desktop access is enabled by default. I just disabled it, but it still seems like it would be obvious if someone took over your computer doing that. How else can I protect myself, and how did OP get taken over?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> I just found out that remote desktop access is enabled by default. I just disabled it, but it still seems like it would be obvious if someone took over your computer doing that. How else can I protect myself, and how did OP get taken over?


My guess is remote desktop, still. It is, however, strange that it is enabled by default, mine didn't. I suppose it would make the proccess easier now wouldnt it.


----------



## master801 (Jul 26, 2015)

RATs are usually installed as a fake program, like as a "Minecraft account generator".

I'm not sure if anyone cares nor knows of this info. I actually moderate on a Forum and tend to run into malicious cases like that.

EDIT: This is a virus scan of the many strains of the DarKomet RAT.
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/...a03544765dbb06e585ce774f63f64b9c0ff/analysis/


----------



## GameSystem (Jul 26, 2015)

master801 said:


> RATs are usually installed as a fake program, like as a "Minecraft account generator".
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone cares nor knows of this info. I actually moderate on a Forum and tend to run into malicious cases like that.
> 
> ...


When you do run into a problem like this, how does it usually get resolved? Obviously you run a virus scan to get rid of the RAT, but isn't the damage already done at that point? How do you stop DDOS and all the other stuff the bad people were doing?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 26, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> MK8 > MKWii


Although I said to myself I'd shelf MK8 and never play it again, I tend to play it every now and then because that's really the only game on the Wii U that I play online. It's still kinda fun (would be loads more if they'd add new content).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2015)

I am still quite curious about the effects of these codes and what the codes so mighty they had to be hidden and not shared with others are.



cornerpath said:


> All this over some damn codes Lol  is this real life?


Some have questioned whether this is a fantasy.



GameSystem said:


> I just found out that remote desktop access is enabled by default. I just disabled it, but it still seems like it would be obvious if someone took over your computer doing that. How else can I protect myself, and how did OP get taken over?


Plain old windows remote access is not so bad. On consumer versions it tends to first want you to send a request and beyond all that it is probably going to be stopped by your firewall.

What is more likely to have happened is the OP got a trojan (here, check out this new build of my program before I release it to the public) which included a version of a remote access tool/some VNC program. You might be more familiar with the normal remote access tools like teamviewer and gotomypc or more open source approaches like ultravnc or tightvnc, obviously there are more hacker focused ones for those that want such things. There are various approaches to lessen their effects (not running as administrator, having a firewall worthy of the name even if it gets annoying for some purposes) but that is the mostly the same as general security for computers.
For what it is worth though this is all more of a Hollywood thing -- I hack your computer and I am not going to move your mouse or run your machine into the ground, I am going to put something I can use a command line with from my machine to get all your files off (though slowly so as not to bog down your internet), launch remote commands you can not see happening (at least not without a task viewer and some knowledge) and other such things.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I was 12 or 13 back then and didn't know much about security (proxies, VPNs, etc) so my info was exposed. I started getting huge DDoS attacks... my dad lost his job because he needs the network and had projects stored on the network.


Yeah if I were your parents, I would have banned you from the computer. And then the internet. And then from staying home and not going outside and doing normal kid stuff.


----------



## master801 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> When you do run into a problem like this, how does it usually get resolved? Obviously you run a virus scan to get rid of the RAT, but isn't the damage already done at that point? How do you stop DDOS and all the other stuff the bad people were doing?



Usually I just banned their account and it would be over with. I would never actually run the program itself, because that'd be stupid to do.

In most cases you'll want to scan your computer multiple times with different scanners (the ones that actually work -- Malwarebytes), of course not in safe mode. Otherwise the malicious content might've not been detected at all, or so I think.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> You are 15 years old damn it. When I was 15 years old I played with my friends in the park - you should do the same.
> 
> Do normal things like a normal kid, don't lose yourself in a silly videogame. And tell your mom about this, she will help you out whatever bothers you.



I'd agree with you but in today's times it's different, it's not like in the 80's and 90's which was safer while now you gotta have someone to look out for you in case someone tries to attack or worse.

Still, it's perfectly fine if you live in a small rural place and as such, go nuts.


----------



## GameSystem (Jul 26, 2015)

master801 said:


> Usually I just banned their account and it would be over with. I would never actually run the program itself, because that'd be stupid to do.
> 
> In most cases you'll want to scan your computer multiple times with different scanners (the ones that actually work -- Malwarebytes), of course not in safe mode. Otherwise the malicious content might've not been detected at all, or so I think.


So once the scanners remove the file, the threat is gone? What would the RAT look like in task manager?
Would running potential trojan programs in Sandboxie or something keep you safe?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> So once the scanners remove the file, the threat is gone? What would the RAT look like in task manager?
> Would running potential trojan programs in Sandboxie or something keep you safe?


If the pprogrammer was smart they name it something similar to a windows proccess. This is common


----------



## master801 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> So once the scanners remove the file, the threat is gone? What would the RAT look like in task manager?
> Would running potential trojan programs in Sandboxie or something keep you safe?



I'm not actually sure, but that's usually the case, I've heard before that they sometimes can come back if it makes a copy of itself.


I am in no way shape or form a security expert, nor do I pretend to be, I'm just explaining how I got rid of a malicous program.


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

*The definitive, 100% subjective, mario kart Console list

1.  *Mario kart 64
2.  Mario kart DD
3. Mario kart wiiu
4. Mario kart SNES
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. Mario kart wii

I Personally haven't played many of the portable MK games but I've owned the 3DS and DS versions. They are good but I'd put them after SNES just for the fact I like my MK to be on the big screen.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 26, 2015)

Any reasonable moderator or admin would want to stop this.  It's surprising things went that far.


DarkFlare69 said:


> Apparently there was even a 'community pot' where people could contribute money towards a hitman on me. Not sure if this is actually real or just a rumor.


As a moderator of another forum, I would stop this immediately if it was on my forum.  That's probably why a quick web search didn't bring this up.


DarkFlare69 said:


> And today I got a message and now they're going to DDoS me and turn everyone who isn't already against me, against me.


Who sent you the message (and how)?  If it was a forum private message, you can probably report it to let the moderators take care of it.


DarkFlare69 said:


> I was already depressed and suicidal from irl shit...


I think it's time you found a new hobby.  Why don't you go here for a little while until you're feeling better?
And as others have suggested, if the irl stuff that out of hand, you may want to get help from the authorities.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2015)

Sure this thread is golden.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 26, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Out of curiosity, how did he install a remote access tool on your computer? I'd like to know to see if there are any defenses against it and all the other stuff he did. I'm a nobody on the Internet, and nobody has any reason to be jealous of me for anything, but I'm really curious if there are any defenses against super hackers.


I have no clue.



cornerpath said:


> All this over some damn codes Lol  is this real life?


Yes over a code. Yes it actually happened but idk anyone of these people outside of the internet



GameSystem said:


> When you do run into a problem like this, how does it usually get resolved? Obviously you run a virus scan to get rid of the RAT, but isn't the damage already done at that point? How do you stop DDOS and all the other stuff the bad people were doing?


You can only get rid of them by doing a system restore.



soulx said:


> Yeah if I were your parents, I would have banned you from the computer. And then the internet. And then from staying home and not going outside and doing normal kid stuff.


How is any of this really my fault?



UniqueGeek said:


> As a moderator of another forum, I would stop this immediately if it was on my forum. That's probably why a quick web search didn't bring this up.


Idk if it was a rumor or legit. Nothing happened... and a hitman costs $1,000. And the person who told me it said they got $968, so it wouldve happened by now if it ever was going to.


VinsCool said:


> Sure this thread is golden.


Yeah, because you love this kind of stuff happening to me, don't you?


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

You still haven't told us! What did/does this code do????


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> How is any of this really my fault?


 ummmm.....


DarkFlare69 said:


> I got ahold of one that only 2 other people had. I bragged that I hadd the code to the entire MKW hacking community, _and of course they got jealous._


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not too sure about how much a hitman costs, but a hitman who kills people for only a thousand bucks must be a very desperate hitman. I'm sure they're just fucking with you at this point tbh, but if it really is that bad then you just need to contact some kind of authority, file a complaint to the cyber police or something.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm honestly pretty shocked that things got too dangerous here; all I can say is avoid that community. You should have avoided it upon the first threat that came upon you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zerousen said:


> I'm not too sure about how much a hitman costs, but a hitman who kills people for only a thousand bucks must be a very desperate hitman. I'm sure they're just fucking with you at this point tbh, but if it really is that bad then you just need to contact some kind of authority, file a complaint to the cyber police or something.


It costs a lot. A person paid 10K to someone to kill my family members in Pakistan, but gladly the police was great and protected them.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 26, 2015)

While some of what you're saying is a little unbelievable (though I can't be sure, people on the internet do crazy shit sometimes) there's absolutely no reason to call the police on the people who have done this shit to you. Even if you provoked it, as long as you didn't do anything illegal, the police will only protect you. And if you're scared of your parents finding out about this, well, I'm sure whatever punishment you'll be handed is much less severe than what these people are threatening to do to you.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> a hitman costs $1,000.


Man hitmen are cheap. I might need to hire a few now


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ummmm.....





DarkFlare69 said:


> I told a few people that I hadd the code


Theres a difference between bragging to the whole community and discreetly telling a few people.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2015)

What does the admin of that community have to say? Probably missed it in this thread, lazy for research


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 26, 2015)

To those "poking fun" at @DarkFlare69 over this thread, just knock it off. Even if he did exaggerate some of the details, it doesn't matter, he's still got this issue to deal with. If people are resorting to cyberbullying against him, it needs to end. In fact, in many places now cyberbullying is actually a criminal offense.

Darkflare, I highly doubt these idiots are serious about hiring a hitman, because if they claim a hit can be taken out for only a grand, they're probably even younger than you are. They have noe idea how hitmen operate (price range etc). However you have the legal right to contact the authorities regardlesss since they're making threats against you, harassing you and hacking into your computer. Moddingg a console for homebrew and cheatting is legaal in most countries so as long as you haven't broken any laws yourself, you have nothing to worry about.

One final note to people giving him a hard time in this thread, in regards to him doing this kind of stuff at the young age of 15, its because he's a pretty bright kid. He clearly has an interest in reverse engineering and programming. Those are the types of skills that will help him become successfull in adulthood if he decides to go into any tech field. His interest should be embraced, not disregarded. Of course, don't get me wrong here, having a social life is just as important, especially for a teenager, its a matter of balancing the two.

Darkflare, don't let trolls on the internet get to you, most of the people that are bullying you are nothing more than cowards irl. They resort to picking fights with people online anonymously to make themselves feel superior. In reality, they're probably pissing their pants when they pull that kind of crap, afraid it will happen to them, or that they'll eventually get caught...


----------



## TecXero (Jul 26, 2015)

If this is as serious as you make it out to be, which I have my doubts, then the authorities are your best bet. As for preventing stuff like this in the future, don't brag or do anything that will make you stand out on the internet in a negative way.

Unless you completely disconnect yourself from the Internet, there's always a way in. All it takes is annoying someone that is petty, has the time, and has the knowledge to start messing with you. The best protection on the Internet is to not stand out and not be noticed.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 26, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> To those "poking fun" at @DarkFlare69 over this thread, just knock it off. Even if he did exaggerate some of the details, it doesn't matter, he's still got this issue to deal with. If people are resorting to cyberbullying against him, it needs to end. In fact, in many places now cyberbullying is actually a criminal offense.
> 
> Darkflare, I highly doubt these idiots are serious about hiring a hitman, because if they claim a hit can be taken out for only a grand, they're probably even younger than you are. They have noe idea how hitmen operate (price range etc). However you have the legal right to contact the authorities regardlesss since they're making threats against you, harassing you and hacking into your computer. Moddingg a console for homebrew and cheatting is legaal in most countries so as long as you haven't broken any laws yourself, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I wasn't exaggerating myself, but they were probably lying about the hitman. Since im 99% sure its not true, i just threw it in there anyway.



TecXero said:


> If this is as serious as you make it out to be, which I have my doubts, then the authorities are your best bet. As for preventing stuff like this in the future, don't brag or do anything that will make you stand out on the internet in a negative way.
> 
> Unless you completely disconnect yourself from the Internet, there's always a way in. All it takes is annoying someone that is petty, has the time, and has the knowledge to start messing with you. The best protection on the Internet is to notimes





Now that i look back, i probably wouldn't even know 75% of this stuff if i didn't have friends who told me. im gonna see if they can stop notifying me about this shit and maybe ill forgot about it myself. Gonna delete all my skype accounts.


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Thanks for this. I wasn't exaggerating myself, but they were probably lying about the hitman. Since im 99% sure its not true, i just threw it in there anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe I'm asking this for the 3rd time! What exactly did the code do to the game that made it so secretive?????


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 26, 2015)

laudern said:


> I can't believe I'm asking this for the 3rd time! What exactly did the code do to the game that made it so secretive?????


It allowed people to spam lightning and other players would be able to see it. I don't see why it's such a big deal. You can just spam bombs without any codes besides item hacks.


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It allowed people to spam lightning and other players would be able to see it. I don't see why it's such a big deal. You can just spam bombs without any codes besides item hacks.



Ok. So you had a code only 2 other people had. I can understand the 2 other people being annoyed that the code was shared, but I would imagine that the rest of the community would be grateful /happy that it is freely available (even though it is a pretty annoying power up) since this is the purpose of the entire community. 

People have been able to spam weapons for a long time in MK WII. Longer than the two years ago you said this first started. I don't see why lightning would be a any harder than green shells. 

But I'm just assuming here....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 26, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Man hitmen are cheap. I might need to hire a few now


Hitman used to be more expensive I think, but now since there's Hitmens on Craiglists anyone can get one for $600-$1k.

lol jk. Hope the dude gets it all worked out and if it's really serious then the police should be involved.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 26, 2015)

Police should've been involved, even if you got in the crap for hacking. You should've at least told the authorities. As a graphic designer who mods (not hacks, it's different) i've been on the recieving end of some DDoS attacks and it isn't pretty, so I understand your predicament. 

But saying it's your whole life and you were suicidal if a bit overdramatic for a 15 year old or how ever old you are. 

Find a new thing. Get out of hacking before you get a real life hitman on your arse. I've seen this s**t happen on the darknet and it never stops. People are killed over much less than some game hacking fella. Maybe just stick to modding games and using well known hacks rather than trying to become a big player -it isn't worth it and you obviously don't have the technical know how to keep yourself safe. 

No digs, just advice.


----------



## laudern (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm going to have to call bullshit on this. Infinite lightning has been around for many years now. Surpassing the 2 year time frame given by the OP by a few years. 

Just do a quick google search 

http://www.mariokartwii.com/threads/22722-Infinite-Item-modifier-and-other-Videos

A video here posted in 2008 (5 years prior to the story of the OP) shows infinite lightning!!! 

The OP would have been around 8 years old when this post was made. 

Cry for attention? 100% confirmed.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> I'm going to have to call bullshit on this. Infinite lightning has been around for many years now. Surpassing the 2 year time frame given by the OP by a few years.
> 
> Just do a quick google search
> 
> ...


Looked for a post like this while reading this shitfest. Was not disappoint.

Considering you are 15 and not very new at attention-whoring (by the way, weren't you gonna leave for a long time?) I simply do not believe you. Losing a job? Bitch please, if I had a network I used for my job and something might make lose it I'd fucking call a technician, the cops out a fucking exorcist. Also way to go to finally talk about the code 4 pages later. 2/10 worst troll ever.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 27, 2015)

You can't DDOS something from one IP address.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> You can't DDOS something from one IP address.


Maybe not, but you can certainly put strain on the server.  Ever heard of an F5 attack?  By continuously refreshing the page, you can send requests faster than the server can even read the IP of each request.

Not to give anyone any ideas.  Actually, if the moderators think this would give anyone bad ideas, go ahead and delete this post.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 27, 2015)

UniqueGeek said:


> Maybe not, but you can certainly put strain on the server.  Ever heard of an F5 attack?  By continuously refreshing the page, you can send requests faster than the server can even read the IP of each request.
> 
> Not to give anyone any ideas.  Actually, if the moderators think this would give anyone bad ideas, go ahead and delete this post.


That's some poorly configured server right there.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> That's some poorly configured server right there.


No shit.

Get the police involved, FORMAT your PC, cut your ties to the assholes and make sure you get a new IP.
Also, internet "hitmans" will just take their money and not do a god damned thing.


----------



## master801 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> You can't DDOS something from one IP address.



Yes you can, and that's called a DoS (Denial of Service), not DDoS, DDoS short for "Distributed Denial of Service", because you're attacking from multiple sources (hence distributed).

EDIT: Misunderstood this, ignore me.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 27, 2015)

master801 said:


> Yes you can, and that's called a DoS (Denial of Service), not DDoS, DDoS short for "Distributed Denial of Service", because you're attacking from multiple sources (hence distributed).


So you're saying a snickers is a mars when you put a mars label over the snickers label?


----------



## master801 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nollog said:


> So you're saying a snickers is a mars when you put a mars label over the snickers label?



I may have misunderstood what you said before.

Sorry about that.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> I'm going to have to call bullshit on this. Infinite lightning has been around for many years now. Surpassing the 2 year time frame given by the OP by a few years.
> 
> Just do a quick google search
> 
> ...


Are you retarded? The lightning item hacks isn't server sided. You can spam all the fuck you want, but others won't be able to see it unless you have the newer code.



Nollog said:


> You can't DDOS something from one IP address.


I know.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Can I have an example of the effects of these powerful codes please.


DC WW, Freeze WW, Ban a MAC, etc


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't really notice DarkFlare acting up or doing bad here. Why does everyone hate him?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 27, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Sorry, but I don't really notice DarkFlare acting up or doing bad here. Why does everyone hate him?


Because I made a fake Wii U exploit (xD) on YouTube sorta as a joke, and it ended up on GBAtemp.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jul 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Because I made a fake Wii U exploit (xD) on YouTube sorta as a joke, and it ended up on GBAtemp.


Oh I remember that.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 27, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Oh I remember that.


Yeah.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> [examples of the hidden codes]
> DC WW, Freeze WW, Ban a MAC, etc



You might need fewer acronyms/initialisms.

Anyway I am guessing the ban a mac code is a combo of the unban code (the mac is held in memory and trusted by the game/Nintendo servers) and something that will inevitably trigger a ban. Nintendo then bans what it thinks is an offending mac address but is actually some poor bastard's.
I wonder if this is why unbanning help was not very forthcoming on the Wii.

DC WW
Disconnect someone, possibly another player.
If WW is worldwide (as in multiplayer) then freeze becomes obvious.

Knowing Nintendo's generally awful netcode this could be probably be done with relative ease compared to some games. I would try sending malformed packets on player position, items held or something similar. Freezing the whole thing, I would try the same thing but point it at the server for everybody to get the results of.

Meh, this almost seems partway sensible. I was hoping for a more dramabait type thing that I sometimes see for other games.


----------



## laudern (Jul 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Are you retarded? The lightning item hacks isn't server sided. You can spam all the fuck you want, but others won't be able to see it unless you have the newer code.



I guess I am retarded. But not retarded enough to have a hitman fund setup in my name. 

Please, use simple words, so that even a 15 year old could understand and explain to me how the video I showed is different to what you claim to have stolen. 

Are you saying that the video I showed wouldn't work in multiplayer???

Also, what is the name of this forum you pissed off so much?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> I guess I am retarded. But not retarded enough to have a hitman fund setup in my name.
> 
> Please, use simple words, so that even a 15 year old could understand and explain to me how the video I showed is different to what you claim to have stolen.
> 
> ...


Kinda. Item hacks work online but if ypu spam lightning only onr would show up every 30 seconds.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> *The definitive, 100% subjective, mario kart Console list
> 
> 1.  *Mario kart 64
> 2.  Mario kart DD
> ...



Can you explain why 64 is higher ranked than DD, not saying it's wrong (it's opinion based, obviously) I'd just like to know why.


----------



## laudern (Jul 27, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Can you explain why 64 is higher ranked than DD, not saying it's wrong (it's opinion based, obviously) I'd just like to know why.



The only reason I can justify is that the battle levels in 64 I felt were a lot better. Block fort in particular. It was also a major step up from its predecessor and nothing could complete with it at the time. 

But having said that, I really did enjoy the ba-bomb multiplayer mode in MKDD. 

But really, it comes down to the fact that mk64 was released when I was in high school and had tones of multiplayer sessions on the 64 while MKDD was released when I was in uni and didn't play it with friends nearly as much. 

But no matter how I look at it, MK WII is utterly dead last.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jul 27, 2015)

laudern said:


> The only reason I can justify is that the battle levels in 64 I felt were a lot better. Block fort in particular. It was also a major step up from its predecessor and nothing could complete with it at the time.
> 
> But having said that, I really did enjoy the ba-bomb multiplayer mode in MKDD.
> 
> ...



Ah makes perfect sense now, see I was never into the Battle Mode due to only playing it alone (my multiplayer game was 007 and Conkers) I enjoyed MKDD because myself and a friend could ride 1 car and race kinda like co-op campaign. Yeah Ba-Bomb is great, thanx for that bit of knowledge


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, I feel this has gone on long enough. The community isn't taking this seriously, and frankly, I can't blame them. There is far too much in here that is unbelievable and outside of normal reasoning. On top of that, you dont seem to be taking anyone's advice, despite asking for it.


----------

